# Event pictures section



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi I know most don't like new sections in the forum but what about a section at the top of the events page where we can post (just pics) from the recent events we have either held or attended.
Just thought it would be easier than trolling through sometimes very long event threads to find all the pics.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Good idea.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

yeah 2nd that


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

If you're updating the forum board anyway guys, you could maybe add a gallery function that might be ideal for this...

http://www.phpbb.com/customise/db/mod/phpbb_gallery/

Cheers

Rich


----------

